# instalacja apache'a

## radek-s

Witam!

Po instalacji apache na swiezym systemie brakujemi katalog jakie apache wczesniej tworzyl, mianowicie katalog z domyslnymi obrazkami, cgi-bin...jaka flage/pakiet trzeba zainstalowac, aby były te katalogi?

pozdrawiam!

----------

## Arfrever

Dokładnie który katalog?

Która wersja Apache?

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge -ptv apache

emerge --info
```

----------

## znal

chyba chodzi o

```
 emerge --config apache
```

----------

## radek-s

w starych wersjach apache dzialało, ale w nowej (apache2-2.2.15) nie działa...i tak sie głowie jak wygenerowac te katalogi z icons, errors, cgi-bin

----------

